# People and smokers



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I have three yards One is in my back yard The Next one is a ten min drive in the city. And The last is a 1/2 hour drive into the contry. The 10 min drive one most times I drive with in 60Ft of it. Unless I am doing alot of moving . Then 20 ft. The one out in the contry drive right up to them, Grass Feild. I drive a full size van Smoker gets a plug of green leaves and put in a five gallon metal bucket with the rest of my supplys. I do want to find something better but havent found it or design one yet. 
David


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

smoker goes in an empty bee box on the back of the truck grass stuffed in the spout when travelling between sites hive tool goes in the side of the smoker between the body and the grill. We use the Lega brand 

all sites can be driven right up too.


----------



## lgrieve91 (Jan 30, 2013)

My-smokepole said:


> I have three yards One is in my back yard The Next one is a ten min drive in the city. And The last is a 1/2 hour drive into the contry. The 10 min drive one most times I drive with in 60Ft of it. Unless I am doing alot of moving . Then 20 ft. The one out in the contry drive right up to them, Grass Feild. I drive a full size van Smoker gets a plug of green leaves and put in a five gallon metal bucket with the rest of my supplys. I do want to find something better but havent found it or design one yet.
> David


The green grass plug is iconic across the beekeeping community I guess, Where do you keep your equipment when your not using it then? Does everything have its own place? or is just left in the bucket till its next needed?


----------



## lgrieve91 (Jan 30, 2013)

frazzledfozzle said:


> smoker goes in an empty bee box on the back of the truck grass stuffed in the spout when travelling between sites hive tool goes in the side of the smoker between the body and the grill. We use the Lega brand
> 
> all sites can be driven right up too.


Thats an interesting habit, combining the tool and the smoker, keeping it all together. How do most people carry their smokers? in the hand, a bag, a bucket or maybe even hooked to the belt if cold?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

My only yard is in my backyard so my smoker sits on the floor of my garage until I need it next. I shut mine down with a cork and set it on the floor away from anything flammable until it cools.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I too move between yards with the smoker in metal can (ammo style) and the hive tool between the body and the grill. I park within a 30-40 ft of my hives in each of my 5 yards. Since I don't have to hike to the hives I just carry the smoker in my hand. I do have a nuc box that is used for spare stuff that is always in the truck in case I need to make a quick split or catch a swarm.

Mike


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I got one of those metal pet buckets with the lid that seals 'airtight'. I plug the spout with a paper towel and the smoker goes in the bucket with the top on to keep the car from smelling like smoke. I have one of the big smokers and it fits perfectly in the bucket which is from Lowes.


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

I carry the smoker by hand I usually dont need anything else when working a yard so wouldn't bother with carrying around a bucket or anything else.
If it's the bee season the smoker either sita on the back of the truck in the empty bee box or on top of anything handy in the home yard. If the season is finished it goes in the shed


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

After looking over some of your designs I am very interested to see what you come up with!!


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I have 4 yards about 3 to 5 miles apart. I use a Chevy Tahoe, so i don't want smoke inside the vehicle. I use an Army Ammunition can, it is air tight and the smoker goes out in about a minute or so. At the next site, I simply relight the smoker. I park behind the line of hives so I carry the smoker in my hand, hive tool in a leather pouch, Tahoe has about anything you might need at any yard, including, frames, boxes, reducers, tops, excluders, feeders etc.

cchoganjr


----------



## Ledge (Dec 15, 2010)

My hives are all in my yard, so my smoker travels in hand. When I'm done with it, I have a big coarse threaded bolt that fits in the spout just right. Thread her in, and she is pretty well sealed up.


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

Smoker toter. 

I haven't tried it yet, but I plan on lining it with aluminum flashing.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

When I use my smoker I just set it on the next hive lid. I always carry a bucket about 1/2 full of water to the bee yard for washing up and when I'm done I just dump the contents of the smoker out into the bucket of water, give the smoker time to cool down and then put it in the crate that holds extra stuff I have. Need to build a beekeepers box soon and it will have an exterior metal compartment to store the smoker in when it's not in use.


----------



## DBeeCooper (Apr 28, 2010)

Love the smoker toter! Just don't burn your bumper!


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

djastram.... I have used something like that, A Chevy Tahoe has a stepdown bumper, i can set the smoker in the stepdown and bunji cord hold it. Bunji cord attaches to two rings from the license plate holder. Only problem I have found is, if you are going very far, the air flow will keep the smoker really stoking. I burn up a lot of fuel in a short distance. I use it when going the 3 miles, but beyond that, i put it in the Ammo Can and let it go out.

cchoganjr


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

This is where I keep it when not in use and when in use. The back of the truck is where you will find it most often, under a locked topper. Hard (if not impossible) to see, but the carry all has a built in handle in the middle divider.
Holds just about everything I need.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

> the air flow will keep the smoker really stoking.


LOL, I have been flagged down because folks thought my truck was on fire!!


----------



## Tom B (May 11, 2011)

I have 8 out-yards, growing to 12 in 2013. Some hives I can drive up to, some are a 1/2 mile hike from the nearest parking. For the hiking hives, I have a wagon with pneumatic tires (like a miniature hay wagon) that I use to haul supplies and tools in, and honey out. I keep the smoker in a metal pail at all times, I don't want to start a grass fire unintentionally. Between yards, I plug up the spout with grass, it is usually still smoking when I get to the next yard. When done, I douse the smoker with water from a gallon jug, and dump everything (water and smoker contents) into the bucket. You can tell a beekeeper by the way their clothes and truck smell! (like a campfire).


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

A design that provides a convenient place to put a hive tool. I thought about pounding the flashing down on the bellows and adding Velcro or loops so it would sit flush. It gets hot, scoured and rattles around when you put it in the cage. A hole/gate in the bottom so you can light after you load fuel one that takes advantage of the chimney affect of the bellows. Micheal Bush adds a insert made of a can punched with holes to increase air flow I've never tried it but it seems clever. A more natural bellows fabric beekeeper seem attracted to stuff like that. A spark arrestor I 'm not sure I have a need but people in dry climates might need it. Design arrestor so that it closer up or reduces air flow with a twist,creasote may be an issue maybe an exta one to burn off in chamber or a self cleaning one. A hook,clip or metal ear so smoker can be hung or slid into back pocket or belt hot side out. A flat narrow opening of adjustment of smoke spout pattern and angle so that smoke can be easily directed between frame and hive body before first frame is pulled. A rest that both secured and plugs smoker when you snap it into it.I generally hold it with my knees.

I sometimes walk 60 yards at one yard if I don't have a lot to carry and don't feel like opening gates to drive in. I plug my smoke with a carved piece of wood that I need to chain to my smoker. I also have a old metal box my wife found at a garage sale. At home the smoker usually sits where a left it the last time I used it!


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

Army ammo can.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

It ends up in the bucket. I have some rare earth magnets to hold some tools on the side up high on the bucket. But I really need to find a better way. I hate digging for things on the bottom of the bucket. I have been thinking on building something like Beemans
David


----------



## lgrieve91 (Jan 30, 2013)

Quite surprised at the amount of responses I've received! hopefully the weekend will provide another wave of answers and suggestions.

I can see a few trends appearing in the way you guys store them depending on seasons and space available. The information about distance walking to apiaries is extremely valuable as I just have no idea after only ever having one site.

Would people say they see there smokers as short or long term products? 1-2 years or 5+ maybe? I guess it depends on usage? I know I'm quite delicate with mine (even though its sturdy) but it would be interesting to see if people throw theirs about a little bit more then I do.

Are people more then happy to try repair their smoker if it breaks then? I.e a tear in the billow? 

Once again, thanks for the replies and keep all suggestions and answers coming!


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I rework my billows. One board broke


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I use a sap bucket to hold the smoker and my hive tool. The smoker gets a plug of grass when I've finished the yard. I've burned up enough smokers because they weren't plugged or dumped at the end of the yard. Once an employee stacked honey supers on top of a lit smoker. The supers were on fire when we got to the next apiary. 

I drive right up to my bees so I don't have to carry anything. Of course, with deep snow I walk...snow shoes and toboggan.


----------



## Michael_C (May 22, 2012)

lgrieve91 said:


> I'm redesigning the bee smoker for my University grad project and wanted to know, where do people keep their bee smokers when not in use? Or when transporting them to and between sites?


I use a six gallon trash can in the back of a pickup truck and leave it in it in my barn.
Some other ideas:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?276920-Smoker-travel-container


----------



## Jpoindexter (Oct 22, 2010)

I use a wine bottle cork with an eye-hook screwed into the top for easy removal. See pic. This chokes out the flame long before I leave the yard. Usually all I carry is a hive tool and a smoker, and I keep the cork in my chest-pocket. Sometimes it falls out when I lean over, so maybe it should be tied to the smoker itself.


----------



## EdGallop (Jan 30, 2013)

My hives are between 2 pastures next to an access road about 100 yards from my stable barn because it is not that far from sourwood and other great honey sources. Keep smoker on a shelf near everything else in an old smokehouse next to the barn. Have a cinderblock behind the hives just for the smoker when in use. One question you might have asked is where do you extract honey. I tried first time on my back porch. Left it there under 10 minutes (bathroom) after starting it up. Had a heck of a time getting the zillions of bees clear from the equipment and honey to move it indoors to complete the job. Should have known better.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

lgrieve91 said:


> .Would people say they see there smokers as short or long term products? 1-2 years or 5+ maybe? Are people more then happy to try repair their smoker if it breaks then? I.e a tear in the billow? QUOTE]
> 
> A good smoker will last a long time for a commercial beekeeper, and should last a lifetime for the hobbiest.
> 
> ...


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Definitely a long term investment, definitely repairable, and while I don't throw mine around I don't treat it with kid gloves.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

lgrieve91 said:


> I'm redesigning the bee smoker for my University grad project


What are your design goals?

http://i697.photobucket.com/albums/vv333/acebird1/Bee Tools/Beetools001.jpg
I am a back yard beek so my smoker hangs on the side of a pallet that is a wind break fence year round. Fuel and matches are kept in a plastic jug and a jug was cut out to protect the bellows from weather. A proper sized stick is used to snuff out the smoker.


----------



## Cedar Hill (Jan 27, 2009)

Plugged with grass and then hung over the bottom board of the back side of the F350 stake body truck. The smoker comes with a hook that fits the board very well. The truck, usually driven between two rows of hives, makes it handy when the truck and equipment has hives on both sides of it. OMTCW


----------



## lgrieve91 (Jan 30, 2013)

Absolutely brilliant feedback guys. 

Really appreciate some of the ideas you've given me, and some of the points I'd have completely overlooked. It seems like theres been a few unlucky incidents with smokers being too hot, and its not the best for the bees either! I'm gonna try make sense of everything I've found out then I'll keep you updated! 

Once again, many thanks!


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I want a self stoking electric powered rechargeable light weight pistol grip can be aimed in any direction and fit in a space as small as 3/8 inch smoker. If the burn chamber is going to be bulky and I consider the typical smoker bulky I would want it to hang somewhere while I only have to handle the pistol grip to apply smoke. Fuel capacity of no less than 1 hour of continuous use. Pistol grip no larger than a hot glue gun. Connection from burn chamber to grip must not interfere with movement of grip Clips to my belt or jacket pocket easily and without having to look at it to get it hung. Use of the grip needs to be as easy as taking my hand in and out of my pocket. Optional self feeding fuel as well. It needs to be able to monitor and adjust both amount of smoke as well as the temperature of the smoke without delay in delivery. The entire unit no heavier than 10 lbs including battery pack. rechargeable from a 12 volt connection to a vehicle as well as a 110 volt outlet. Min operation time from a single charge 4 hours and battery life of no less than 700 cycles. Min 5 year full replacement warranty 2 years on battery. I require that because I don't know of any better way to not babysit and get your best work. Any plastic or rubber components must be UV resistance since this unit will be expected to set in the sun for hours must also be water tight due to possible exposure to the elements. and a price of less than $300.


----------



## bobbarker (May 23, 2012)

I've got just one yard, in my "back yard", though it's about a ten minute walk, so I normally drive back with my truck to avoid hauling the things I take with me by hand. I built a really simple box to hold camera, hive tool, smoker, jugs of feed, an old coffee can for burr comb, peanut butter jar for propolis, gloves, hat/veil, etc. It's about the same size as a medium super, closed on the bottom with handles on the sides, and I just hang my smoker over the outside of the box on the way back (because it's hot). On the way out, when it's cool, It sits in the box.


----------



## Scott Klein (Sep 13, 2012)

Kelley has a nice smoker box that works just fine. https://kelleybees.com/Images/Products/147jpg


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> lgrieve91 said:
> 
> 
> > A good smoker will last a long time for a commercial beekeeper, and should last a lifetime for the hobbiest...
> ...


----------



## libhart (Apr 22, 2010)

I've really been meaning to drill a hole in the side of mine near the bottom to use to light through and then put a little pivoting door over it. Read about that modification a while back and think that would be a great feature for your new design.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

How about a 12 volt heating coil in the bottom for electric start? Old fashion cigarette lighter.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I was thinking of some sort of propane hook up for lighting but a coil also woudl work. remember those old electric charcoal starters. they looked like the element out of an oven. Might be able to get somewhere with that idea.


----------



## Jayoung21 (Jun 22, 2010)

They do already make a battery powered smoker with a fan and heating element. I have one and absolutly love it. I can light it up in seconds and i just use pine shavings or wood pellets. http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/page61.html They are more expensive now than when i bought mine a couple years ago


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

Duct tape repairs bellows


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I stuff the end with grass and put it in a metal box with a tight lid.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Daniel Y said:


> they looked like the element out of an oven.


I think you want something portable that would run off your 12V vehicle supply.


----------



## Blackwater Bees (May 7, 2012)

Mine goes in a metal 5 gallon bucket with a cloth tool organizer over the outside. Everything organized on the outside, nothing to catch fire on the inside. I clip the bucket to the racks of my fourwheeler when working close to the house, but it normally rides in the passenger side of my double aluminum dog box. It shares that side with all my bee stuff.


----------

